# Litter Training Stubborn Hedgehog



## Ghost216 (May 20, 2010)

So my hedgehog Sonic is only about 2 1/2 months old so I'm still giving him time to learn. I just need to know more techniques. I tried putting another animals scent in the litter pan since i don't have another hedgehog. I've tried putting it in the pan then showing him where it's at and he pays no mind to it. I got him carefresh as a litter if that has anything to do with it. His cage is elevate because heat rises so its colder on the floor and I got a tunnel that extends . I have one end inside the cage and another outside the cage and I have a long fabric liner for the inside that I put in when I extend the tunnel so that he doesnt go sliding down and hurt himself when he leaves his cage. I had to stop that because he craps all over the place and when I hold him he either craps or pees on me, or both.

He doesnt poop in a specific corner so moving the pan wont do any good. I dont know if he holds it and releases it when it get unbearable. Last night it was so big he actually stood on his back legs and held the cage bars for footing while very noticeably strained to drop that 20 pounder.

I want him to have the opportunity to free roam everynowandthen but without having to clean after him every time. Any tips?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Letting a hedgie roam free in your room with no supervision can be very dangerous for the hedgie. Young hedgehogs do tend to be poop-machines :lol: maybe it will slack off as he grows. As for the litter training there is a ton of threads on HHC about litter training if you do a search 

P.S. some hedgehogs will never be litter trained.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

We have some fleece blankets that are only for the hedgehogs, so when they roam around and pee or poop a little, we can just wash the blanket, no big deal.

2.5 months old is still a baby, so he'll likely grow out of letting loose whenever he feels the urge! You could get some puppy pee pads and let him walk around on those until he goes and then hold him... They are like humans and need to go to the bathroom pretty soon after they wake up! After he gets a big poop and pee out of the way, it's less likely he will go on you.

I'd keep trying with the litter pan. If you see him start to go in his cage, pick him up and put him in the pan. Put poops that happen outside the litter pan in there. Hopefully he will catch on as he gets older, but *none* of our hedgehogs use a litter pan only! Feel lucky if most of the poop and pee makes it in there!


----------

